# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  بحث السيدة ام مهدي ........الشيطان

## عفاف الهدى

هذا البحث الجديد للسيدة ام مهدي الموسوي بعنوان : اعرف عدوك..الشيطان 
احببت ان انقله للفائدة وسأنقله على دفعات :

المحاضرة (1):


قال تعالى :

( إن الشيطان لكم عدوا فاتخذوه عدوا ًإنما يدعو حزبه ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير)



*من هو الشيطان ؟؟



* لم خلقه الله و هو يعلم من هو ؟؟



* كيف نحارب هذا العدو و نحمي أنفسنا منه ؟؟ ولم ؟؟



هناك ثلاثة أمور أساسيه ينبغي للإنسان معرفتها :



الأول : أن يعرف عدو الله .. يعرف كيده وخبثه ووساوسه فكلما عرف الإنسان 
مكر هذا العدو وخبثه يكون مرتبط بالله بشكل أكثر . ولا يمكن للانسان أن يستمد
بأي قوة من قواه
لمحاربة هذا العدو لأنه يرانا ولا نراه فلا بد أن نستعين بقوة ترى الشيطان ولا يراها
ولا يوجد قوة كذلك الا عند الله سبحانه وتعالى .

الثاني : لا يمكن للإنسان أن يحقق السعادة الأخرويه والفوز بالجنه والحشر 
مع الأبرار والأنبياء والأئمه الأطهار إلا بمعرفة الشيطان وتعلم كيفية محاربته
والإنسان في ساحةالنفس لا بد له من خطة حربيه للعدو ..وإلا لن يتمكن 
من فهم العدو ولن يستطيع محاربته .


يبين العلامه الطباطبائي بما مضمونه أن الكثير من العلماء لا يتطرقون لهذه 
الأبحاث إلا بشكل بسيــــــط ..بطرح بعض الأسئلة الفكرية والعقائدية فقط..
بينما من المهم جدا أن نتمعن في أسلحة الشيطان ومكائد الشيطـــــــــان .. 
الذي يترصد لنا باستمرار ليبطل أعمال الخير ..
فالمتعبد في خطر والزاهد في خطر وعامل الخير في خطر 
فلا بد أن نسعى لمعرفة هذا العدو ..


كيف يوسوس للانسان ؟ 



كيف يجري من الإنسان مجرى الدم ؟ 



كيف لا يشعر به الإنسان ؟؟



الثالث: أن معرفة العدو الحقيقي يكسب الانسان التمييز والتشخيص بين 
الأعداء الحقيقيين والوهميين ..
إذا غفل الإنسان عن العدو الحقيقي يبدأ بالعداوة الوهمية بين الأهل والأصدقاء .. 
وسبب هذه العداوة الشيطان 
لكن لو انشغل الإنسان في العدو الحقيقي لنسي هذه العداوات الوهمية ..
كذلك نلاحظ الشيطان الأكبر أمريكا : تعمل على التفرقة فتفرق بين مذهب ومذهب 
وديانة ..فالشيطان من أجل أن لا يتفرغ الإنسان لمعرفته يشغله بالعداوات
الوهمية والاعتبارية ..


واقعا لدينا عدة تساؤلات :



كيف وسوس الشيطان لآدم ؟



كيف كان هبوط ادم و وسواس إبليس ؟


حين خلق الله آدم استشكلت الملائكة في خلقه .. فهل كان استشكال الملائكة 
حول آدم كاستشكال إبليس ؟


ثم هبوط أدم من الجنة .. ثم كيد الشيطان له ولذريته ..؟



مخاطبة الشيطان مع الأئمة والأنبياء ؟أي قوة يستغلها الشيطان؟



التفصيل :


v تعريف الشيطان




لغة : الشطن وشاطن بمعنى الشيطنة بمعنى المؤذي الخبيث بمعنى الصفة
فمن يتصف بالخبث وايذاء الاخرين فهو شيطـــان ..وبصفة عامة كل موجود
مؤذي انس أو جن أو حيوان .. كما في قوله تعــــــــــالى "شياطين الجن والانس".



قال الامام علي "ع" :



( لا تشربوا الماء من ثلمة الاناء فإن الشيطان يقعد عليه )



فالجهة المكسورة تقعد فيها الجراثيم ..اذن كل موجود مؤذي يسمى شيطان .


اصطلاحا: يراد به ابليس وأعوانه في القران الكريم الا اذا كان هنــاك قرائن
يراد بها الانس.. لكن المصداق الحقيقي والأولي هو ابليس الذي 
رفض السجود لادم ورفض الأمر الالهي ..


v خلقة الشيطان 



الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق ثلاث موجودات تمتلك العقل و الإدراك والشعور و الشهوه :


الملائكة : تمتلك العقل والادراك .. مخلوقة من النور مطهرة مقدسة لاتعصي الله .. 
ولايوجد واقعة تكوينية الا لها ملك موكل وهم وسائط الى الله ..هناك الملايين من الملائكة ..منهم من يكتب وهم الحفظة ومنهم من ينزل المطر والخيرات 
السماوية ويرفع وينزل البلاء وهم لايعصون الله ماأمرهم .

الإنس : مخلوق من التراب يملك العقل و الإدراك والشعور ويملك الغضب والشهوة ..عكس الملائكة تمتلك القوة العقلية فقط .. 


الجن: موجودات خلقها الله تشترك مع الإنس في كل شيء فهي تمتلك العقل
و الإدراك والشعور والشهوة 




يقول العلامة الطباطبائي : 





"إن هذه المخلوقات مخلوقة من قبل الإنسان"


اذن الجن موجودين يسكنون مع البشر .. يعيشون كالبشر لهم قبائل


وأسر منهم المسيحي والمسلم واليهودي منهم الموالي وغير


الموالي ... وكما أن الإنس عندهم تكليف فالجن مكلف , قال عز وجل :


" و ما خلقت الجن و الإنس إلا ليعبدون " والعبادة تابعة تشريعية .. فإذن 


خلق الله الجن والإنس للعبادة ..ونلاحظ هنا وجود سورة باسم الجن قال 


سبحـــــانه وتعالى : " قل أوحي الي انه استمع نفر من الجن فقالوا انا


سمعنا قرانا عجبا * يهدي الى الرشد فامنا به ولن نشرك بربنا أحدا" "

شأن النزول : عن الامام علي "ع" : 

( أقبل الى الرسول "ص" والرسول جالس في منطقة نخيل واحد وسبعون
من الجن يقول : فاستمعوا القران فجاءوا الى رسول الله ليبايعوه ..)




سئل أبو الحسن عليه السلام : هل لكم عليهم طــاعة ؟ فأجاب : نعم ..


والذي أكرم محمد بالنبوة وعلي بالولاية انهم لنا لأطوع منكم يامعشر 


الانس..)


• مؤمن صالح..

• متمرد كــــــــــافر..



الشياطين وأتباع إبليس يؤذون الإنس والجن ..


v قصة إبليس :



اذا كان ابليس في الأرض كيف صعد الى السماء ؟ وكيف صعد الى الملائكة ؟



يجيب الامام الصادق "ع" :



(ان الله خلق خلقا قبل ادم " النسناس" فافسدت في الأرض 


فبعث الله الملائكة فقتلوهم .. )



و قال تعالى :


" اني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء "



يتبين هنا من الاية لماذا جاءت الملائكة بهذه الصفة ؟ (سفك الدمــــــــاء) 


بعث الله الملائكة فقتلوهم الا ابليس لم يسفك الدماء فأخذوه أسيرا فكان 


مع الملائكة يعبد الله ؛


حقيقة اسم ابليس كان الحارث ابن مره وكان اسمه كذلك الى أن


خلق الله ادم ورفض السجود له فطرده الله .. فتحول اسمه إلى إبليس ..


أبلس من رحمة الله عندما طرده الله ويأس من رحمة الله ..ابليس ..


اسم موجود لشخصية معروفة موجودة 


فإبليس هو الشرير المتمرد الذي رفض السجود لآدم .



* كل ابليس شيطان وليس كل شيطان ابليس ..



v أول معصية ارتكبها 


وكان عالما ويوضع له منبر يخطب الملائكة .. له شخصية ومعروف. 
وكانت شخصيته ليس لها منافس
تلتف حوله الملائكة ..الى أن قال الله :"اني جاعل في الأرض خليفة"
شعر بالخطورة لوجود المنافس وانه سيخسر مقامه ومنصبه 
هناك فرق زمني بين خلق جسم آدم ونفخ الروح فيه ..خلق الله 
ادم من أديم الأرض وظل مطروح على الارض 40 سنة... كانت الملائكة تمر 
عليه وكان إبليس يمر ويضرب على جسم آدم ويقول لأي أمر خلقت ؟؟ 
لئن أمرت بالسجود لك لعصيت ..إذ لم يكن الأمر الإلهي بالسجود بعد
خلق الجسد بل بعد نفخ الروح فيه ..

اذن في البداية أخبر الله الملائكة : 


( اني جاعل في الأرض خليفة فاذا سويته ونفخت
فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين)



لذلك كان إبليس يمر عليه ويخاطبه .. فبعد 40 سنه نفخ الله فيه الروح فجميع 
الملائكه سجدوا ..ظل


إبليس وقارن بين التراب والنار وإنه هو خطيب الملائكه والجنه وطاووس العباده 
لهذا رفض 


السجود ..فقال يا رب اعفيني من السجود وأعدك أن أعبدك عبادة لم يعبدك


مثلها ملك مقرب


ولا نبي مرسل ..فبين الله تعالى : أريد أن أعبد من حيث أريد وليس من حيث تريد .


قال تعالى : ( ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين) و (فاخرج منها إنك رجيم)
فطرده الله من العالم العلوي ..هبوط ونزول إبليس من


المنزله العلويه وعالم الملائكه نزل من القرب الإلهي ومن معاشرة الملائكه غير



الهبوط مع آدم بعد الأكل من الشجره ..بعد الهبوط .. قال إبليس مخاطبا الله ..


إن حلت لعنتك علي يا رب بعد أن 


عبدت وصليت ..فلدي طلبات ..فقال له الله .. سأعطيك الأجر من الدنيا ..
سلني ما شئت فسأل ربه :


- البقاء إلى يوم القيامه هو حقيقة إلى يوم معلوم عند الله سبحانه وتعالى


- السلطه على بني آدم يجري فيهم مجرى الدم كثرة النسل والولد فلكل ولد يولد لبني 


- آدم يولد ولدين لإبليس 


قال تعالى : ( فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين * إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين )

هنا قسم عظيم لو لم يعرف أنه يستطيع لما أقسم


إذن نحن نحاط بعدو خبيث متمرد شرير يطمع في إغواء المعصومين ..


فكيف يترك الإنسان العادي الذي لا يملك العصمه ..ولكن هذا إبليس تجاهل بأن 


الله ارحم الراحمين ..وجعل لنا وسائط إليه .. هم فاطمه وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها ..


يا إبليس مهما أغويتني ومهما أصبتني بالغفله 
يوقظني الحسين ..

للأمانة منقول

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

يسلموااااااااااااا
عفاف الهدى
على البحث الرائع 
دمتي بحفظ الباري 
تحياتي 
أوراق الشــ تاء

----------


## فروشه

طرح رائع جدا تابعي نحن في الانتظار
ومشكوووووره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اوقات الشتاء 

فروشة

مشكورين 

انتظروا المحاضرات الجاية

----------


## عشقي علي

*تسلمي خيتوووو وفي ميزاااان الحسنات إن شاء الله*

*تح ـــــــــياتي*

----------


## alzahrani33

يسلموووو ع الموضوع

دمت بامان الرحمن ...

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لكي عفاف لما جلبتي لنا
ذكرا هذا البحث لبحث كان لسماحة السيد الشهيد محمد محمد صادق الصدر (قدس سره)
اسمه بحث حول الشيطان وهو جدا لطيف 

شكرا لكي وسلمت الاخت ام مهدي لما جادت به علينا

تحياتي وشكرا

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_تسلمين خيتو عاالموضوع الأكثر من رااااائع .._
_جزاك الله عنا وعن محمد وآل محمد خير الجزاء .._
_وفي ميزان أعمالك أن شاء الله .._
_نورالله قلبك بحب محمد وآل محمد .._
_وحفظك من كل شيطان مريد .._
_ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح للدنيا والأخرة .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## همسة ألم

مكشوره خيتو عفاف الهدى على البحث  الروعة 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
بإنتظار المزيد ...............
دمت بخير .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عشقي علي

الزهراني 

كميل الفضلي

للدموع احساس

همسة الم

اشكر تواجدكم في صفحتي

وهذي رسالة لازم انقدمها للجميع 

في انتظار المحاضرة رقم 2

 :rolleyes:  :amuse:  :rolleyes:  :amuse:

----------


## سيناريو

*بحث راااائع من السيده أم مهدي*


*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء خيتي عفاف الهدى على الطرح*
*ولاحرمنا تواصلكِ*

*وحمانا الله وإياكم من الشيطان ووساوسه......*

*دمتي بسعاده....*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

تسلمين أختي عفـــــــــــــــاف ..
الله يعطيك العافية ..

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك الف عافية 

وتسلم يمينك 

بنتظار المحاضرة الثانية 

بحث شيق ورائع 

بنتظارك خيتو

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يعطيك ألف عافية

اختي

عفاف الهدى

على الطرح الرائع والشيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيناريو

احساس وحكاية

نور الهدى 

ملاك الروح

أشكر تواصلكم معاي 

لا عدمناكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المحاضرة الثانية :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..



قال الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم : (( إن الشيطان لكم عدوا فاتخذوه عدوا ))



تحدثنا سابقا عن أهمية بحث الشيطان وحساسية هذا المطلب ورأي العلماء



والفقهاء به ثم تحدثنا عن هذا الموجود .. خلقته وهويته وأول معصية ارتكبها



وماهي الطلبات التي طلبها من الله سبحانه وتعالى عندما طرده وهبط من المكان



العلوي ومكان الملائكة ..



هناك عدة آيات من سورة البقرة نتطرق لها:



قال تعالى : (( وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا



أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك 



قال إني أعلم مالاتعلمون )) سورة البقرة



الجزء الأول من الآية المباركة (( إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة ))



خليفة من ؟؟ 



الخليفة بمعنى : النائب عن الغير ..



الله سبحانه وتعالى عندما خلق آدم لينوب عن من ؟ ليكون خليفة من ؟




اختلف المفسرون ...



البعض قال : إن خليفة لما سبقه من الموجودات أو من المخلوقات التي 



كانت موجودة على وجه الأرض وهذا ما تحدثنا عنه سابقا فآدم خليفة تلك



الموجودات ..




لكن قوله الحق على إن آدم خليفة الله في الأرض ليس خليفة من سبقه من



الموجودات على وجه الأرض ..




إذن آدم خليفة الله ..




خليفة الله ,, أي تتجلى في هذا الموجود جميع الصفات الجمالية والجلالية ,,



المظهر التام والواضح للصفات والأسماء الإلهيه على وجه الأرض ..



نأتي إلى سؤال الملائكة : (( أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ))



سؤال الملائكه هنا سؤال استفهامي جهلوا أمرا ما واستفهموه ..



ليس سؤال استنكاري .. 



اعتراض الملائكة في الحقيقة ليس بالإعتراض على خلق آدم وإنما سؤال ..



وهناك فرق بين السؤال والإعتراض ..



إبليس عندما اعترض على وجود آدم وخلقة كان إعتراضا وإذا سأل كان سؤال



استنكاري بخلاف سؤال الملائكة .. سؤال استفهامي .. 



بمعنى (( إلهي أفهمنا )) 




إذن عندما سألت الملائكة سألت عن علم مسبق .. إلهي أتخلق موجود يفسد 



فيها ويسفك الدماء ..



لماذا وصفت الملائكة البشر بهذه الصفه ؟ على أي مبنى ؟ 




على أي علم كانت تملكه الملائكة حتى وصفت آدم عندما أخبرها




الله عزوجل بخلق موجود بشري أنه يفسد في الأرض ويسفك الدماء ؟



البعض قال :



نتيجة العلم والخبرة الموجودة السابقة للملائكة عن المخلوقات السابقة ..




كما ذكرنا سابقا المخلوقات التي كانت موجودة على وجه الأرض من 



( الجن والنسناس ) ..الذين فسدوا وسفكوا الدماء وغضب الله عليهم ..



نتيجة هذه الموجودات السابقة ,, الملائكة أخذت تجربة مره على أن هذا



الموجود سيكون بهذه الصورة ..




والبعض قال : إن الله سبحانه وتعالى أخبر الملائكة أن مستقبل البشر



على الأرض هكذا .. فساد في الأرض وسفك للدماء ..




والبعض يقول : إن الملائكة لاحظت وشاهدت خلقة آدم من التراب وطبيعة 



التراب مادي وطبيعة الماديات موجودات محدودة .. هذا الإنسان 



المخلوق من التراب سوف يعيش في أرض مادية ,, ومن طبيعة المادة 



المحدودية ..



فطبيعة الإنسان .. الحرص وسوف يسبب هذا الحرص له آثار وهي التنازع 




والتنافس والفساد وسفك الدماء .. 




قال تعالى : ((ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك ))



نأتي إلى أمر آخر.. الملائكة وضحت أمر مهم قالت :




( إلهي أنت تريد أن تجعل لك خليفة في الأرض )



ماهو الهدف من الخلافة ؟؟ 



الهدف من الخلافة هي الطاعة لله ,, العبادة لله ..



( إذن إلهي إذا كنت تريد خلق يعبدك ويطيعك ودائم العبادة فنحن نقدس لك



ونسبح لك و نعبدك ,, فلاداعي لخلق الإنسان ).. 



ومن المعروف أن هناك فئة من الملائكة دائمة العبادة .. ففئة من الملائكة



تتصف بدوام السجود ,, وفئة من الملائكة تتصف بدوام القيام ,, 



وفئة من الملائكة تتصف بدوام التسبيح ,,




إذن من مميزات الملائكة أنها دائمة الطاعة لا تعصي الله .. 



وإرادتها لا تناقض الإرادة الإلهية



فما السبب إلهي من خلق آدم ؟؟ 



فأجاب الله سبحانه وتعالى على الملائكة : ((قال إني أعلم مالاتعلمون )) 



أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوضح الأمر للملائكة .. بعد أن خلق آدم ..




قال تعالى : (( وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين ))..



لماذا أختار الله البشر ولم يختار الملائكة ؟؟؟



يتضح من الآية الكريمة أن الميزة التي تميز بها البشر هي علم الأسماء.. 

فما هو هذا العلم ؟؟ ما هو علم الأسماء ؟؟[/font]



حقيقة هو ليس علم مفردات بل هو حقيقة الأسماء وحقيقة العلوم




فجعل الله سبحانه وتعالى في هذا العلم كل العلوم التي يحتاجها البشر لاعمار



الأرض في وجود ادم بالقوة ثم في فترة زمنية تحولت من القوة الى الفعلية فقد 





علمه كل علم يحتاجه ادم إلى يوم القيامة وأوجدها في وجودهم التكويني ..





ثم قال الله لآدم (( أنبئهم بأسمائهم )) ..


هنا لاحظت الملائكة الفرق بينها وبينهم (البشر) فالبشر يعرف أسرار هذه


الحقائق وهي تجهلها 


إذا كانت أفضلية آدم على الملائكة بسبب تعليم الله له ..


فلماذا لم يعلم الله الملائكة ؟


لوكان الأمر هنا مجرد تعليم فلا داعي للأفضليه .. ولكن هنا التعليم لم يكن


تعليم اكتسابي أو نظري ولكن تعليم آدم كان تعليم تكويني ..فالله عز وجل 


خلق آدم بطريقة تستقبل هذه العلوم .. أما خلفة الملائكة ليس لديها استعداد


تكويني لتلقي هذه العلوم ..وليست المسألة تعليم نظري..


قال تعالى )):وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال


أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين 


الأسماء موجودات حقيقية عينية أخرجها الله سبحانه وتعالى من عالم الغيب


وأراها آدم وأخبره بأسمائها .. ثم طلب عز وجل من آدم أن يعلمها الملائكة 


من هم هؤلاء ؟




نأتي الى رواية الامام الصادق "ع"...






يقول الإمام الصادق عليه السلام :



(( إن الله عز وجل علم آدم الأسماء (حججه كلها ) ثم عرضهم وهم أرواح



على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين فعجزوا فقالوا :



سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم* 



قال يادم انبئهم بأسماءهم )) كتاب الميزان 



فلما علمهم آدم بـأسمائهم وقفوا على عظيم منزلتهم عند الله عزوجل



( حجج الله والمصداق الأوضح بالمقصودين هم المعصومين )فعلموا بأنهم



أحق بأن يكونوا خلفاء لله في أرضه وحججه على بريته , ثم غيبهم



الله عز وجل عن أبصارهم وأرجعهم في صلب آدم وطلب من الملائكة



ولايتهم ومحبتهم ... 


ثم قال سبحانه وتعالى : (( الم أقل لكم اني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض


وأعلم ماتبدون وماكنتم تكتمون )) 



تساؤلات حول السجود لآدم 


هل يجوز للإنسان أن يسجد لغير الله ؟؟ 


هنا أختلف الحكم بين الحرمة والجواز 


فاستدل البعض على جواز السجود لغير الله بسجود الملائكة لآدم ..


العلامة يقول :


إن السجود حقيقةً ليس عبادة ذاتية إنما هو فعل يدل على التعظيم وتابع


للأعراف والنية فإذا كان الساجد سجد للمسجود بنية العبادة والربوبية فهو محرم


أما إذا كانت نيته التعظيم والإحترام فليس هناك اشكال 


ويستدل البعض أيضا بقصة نبي الله 






يوسف إذ قال تعالى : 



(( ورفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا ))



ففي ذلك الوقت كان السجود نوع من التعظيم والاحترام فلم يرد الاشكال 



كذلك الأمر عند السجود أمام الكعبة فنحن لا نسجد للكعبة بل طاعة لأمر



إلهي ولأنها القبلة _ فاذا أراد الانسان السجود للكعبة بما هي كعبة فهو محرم



عليه ذلك_ وكذلك أيضا كان سجود الملائكة لم تسجد له لانه ادم بل



طاعة لأمر إلهي .. كذلك في حال تقبيلنا للحجر الأسود و للاضرحة



المقدسة ..تقبيل يد الوالدين أو العلماء ..فهذا فيه استحباب لانه من باب الامر



الالهي وهو من باب الاحترام والتعظيم أما لو كا تقبيلنا بنية أخرى



فهنا حرام .. اذن من ناحية الحكم فالسجود ليس حرام لانه ليس



عبادة ذاتية 



هناك سؤال اخر : هل السجود كان لادم بماهو ادم ؟



أم أن ادم رمز للنوع البشري والانساني ؟



في الحقيقة لم يكن السجود لادم بما هو ادم .. انما السجود للانسان بما هو 



انسان وفي ذلك الوقت كان ادم هو الرمز والمثال لهذا النوع البشري ..



فسجود الملائكة كان لمطلق البشر .. لنوع الانسان .. ليس لادم بما هو



ادم والأدلة على ذلك :



قال تعالى : (( ولقد خلقناكم ثم صورناكم ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم ))



نلاحظ هنا بأن الخطاب يبتدئ بصيغة الجمع الذي يدل على النوع أو الرمز 



الإنساني لنستدل بأن الملائكة لم تسجد لآدم بما هو آدم بل سجدت للرمز الإنساني



تعظيما له .. ففي الآية السابقة أراد الله أن يظهر مقام البشر ..



قال تعالى : (( إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة ))



الخلافة تتلخص فقط بوجود آدم ؟؟.. فآدم هو رمز للخلافة البشرية ..



الخلافة مستمرة الى يوم القيامة وكل انسان خليفة لله في الأرض وليس 



فقط ادم خليفة..



الخلافة ابتدأت بآدم وهي ثابتة لكل البشر وهي مستمرة ليوم القيامة ..



وكل إنسان ملزم أن يقيم حدود الله في الأرض ويكون خليفة لله ..



ومظهر لجمال الله ..وصفات الله .. فالله عادل يجب أن يكون الإنسان عادل .. 



* أسباب رفض إبليس للسجود لآدم:



صفات في إبليس منعته .. 



هي : التكبر .. القياس .. الحسد .. التعصب .. الكفر..



التكبر: أول رذيلة وأول صفة أخلاقية ذميمة كانت في إبليس وهو 



رداء كل الطواغيت ..ورداء كل الفراعنه على مر التاريخ .. وهذه الصفة



حبطت عمله وعبادته 6000 سنة 



قال تعالى : (( إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين ))



قال الإمام علي عليه السلام : (( إذ أحبط عمله الطويل وجهده الجهيد وكان قد



عبد الله 6000 سنه عن كبر ساعة واحدة فمن ذا بعد إبليس يسلم على



الإنسان بمثل معصيته)) ..



فالشيطان يحاول غرس هذه الصفة في الإنسان لأنها نفس الصفة التي



أحبطت عمله ..






ولو لاحظنا عبر التاريخ جميع الأشخاص سقطت بهذه الصفة ..


كل موجود راضي بهذه الرتبة إلا الإنسان والجن .. 








قال تعالى : (( فأهبط منها فما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها ))



الأرض مقام المتكبرين .. فالتكبر منشأ كبير للخلافات والتجاوزات



على الحقوق ..سواء يكون حس الكبر في بلاد أو عشيرة أو قبيلة ..



سواء يكون حس شخصي .. فكلها تنشأ من حدود حس العلو و الإستكبار ..



التكبر أحيانا يكون على الله _ الخلق_ الأنبياء ..




التكبر على الخلق : حس التكبر احساس موجود عند الإنسان ..




حس الأفضلية على الآخرين والتفوق عليهم ..



بمقدار هذا الحس يكون مقدار تكبره ..



التكبر على الأنبياء: التكبر عليهم تكبر على أوامرهم ورفض الإنقياد



لهم وسبب هذا إبليس الشيطان وصفته ..فسلاح إبليس على مر التاريخ



من أجل ابطال تربية الانبياء في مجتمعاتهم أن يزرع صفة الاستكبار في



وجود الناس لمنع استقبال وصايا الأنبياء ومافعله ظهر بشكل قوي في



يوم السقيفة عندما رفضوا وصية رسول الله "ص " وما زرعه في نفوس



المنافقين هو حس الإستكبار ..فالمجتمع تكبر على قبول وصية رسول الله



وعدم قبول ولاية الإمام علي ..






لأن إبليس وسوس لهم لرفض الولاية على مراحل ..


1. وسوس للناس أن يرفضوا الولايه من الأساس 


2. إن لم يستطع .. عدم الطاعة والإنقياد للإمامة وأن تكون ولاية الناس


للإمام علي ولاية قشرية. 




3. أن يورد في أذهان الموالين شبهات عقائدية حول الولاية وأحقية


الولاية من ولاية أمير المؤمنين "ع " الى ولاية الامام المنتظر "عج "

4. اذا لم يستطع بالشبهات يضعف حب أهل البيت في قلوبهم 


فالشيطان لايترك قلب ..فلا نستطيع التخلص منه لأنه لا يتنازل ولايخضع


لآخر نفس إلى وقت الاحتضار .


واقعة كربلاء جسدت أوضح مظاهر التكبر والاستكبار السياسي


والاقتصادي والاجتماعي..


الوضع الذي كان يعيشه الإمام الحسين"ع " كان استكبار سياسي على


جميع الدول الاسلامية واستكباراقتصادي..استيلاء وتحكم على جميع موارد



وثروات البلاد الاسلامية .. واستكبار اجتماعي .. فلم يكن أحد يستطيع أن


يقول كلمة الحق .. ولم تكن هناك توعبة أو حلقات تدريس فأصحاب الحق


كلهم محاصرون..فكان هناك فئة متسلطة ترى لنفسها الحق في أن تستكبر


وترضخ الاخرين رضوخ سياسي واقتصادي واجتماعي فلهذا قام فلم تكن


تنفع الكلمة .. فكان هذا الوضع يحتاج إلى دم ..ولم يبقي الاسلام الا دم


الحسين "ع " فعندما يتجاوز العدو حدوده يحتاج الوضع الى دم ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو عفاف*

*وتسلمي يالغاليه على هالمحاضرات الرائعه*

*والله يبارك في ام مهدي ويعطيها الصحه والعافيه ياكريم*

*ورحم الله والديش بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ام الحلوين 

يسلم لي هالدعاء الي اني فعلا محتاجة اله

----------


## لجين

اللهم ابعد عنا وسوسة الشيطان
مشكوووره اختي عفاف الهدى ع الطرح الاكثر من رائع
واااااااصلي حبيبتي نحن في انتظار المزيد
موفقة لكل خير

----------

